# :: ECS Tuning :: Airlift Mk4 Front Bag / Shocks - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Airlift Mk4 Front Bag / Shock Kit - SOLD OUT :: SOLD OUT :: SOLD OUT* _(normally $708.84)_

_Front bag / struts only, no management or other accessories included. Limited availability, once the current stock is sold out, pricing will return to normal._


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awww!! No blowout pricing for the MKV struts?!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

good god. great deal. killer price.:thumbup:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Awww!! No blowout pricing for the MKV struts?!


x2! That's what we need Jon!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

WTF? Seriously... I just bought a set for $650 just a month ago. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> WTF? Seriously... I just bought a set for $650 just a month ago. :banghead:


ekkkkk, that would piss me off also.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ekkkkk, that would piss me off also.


To make it worse, if you click the link, they are 327 shipped to my door now. That is half of what I paid. Oh well, Im ordering extras....


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Geez, that is such a steal on some front struts...


----------



## madmk489 (Jul 14, 2010)

yea good deal actually it made me act on bagging my car now


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Funny you mention that, I mentioned it to a buddy of mine and he ordered it while we were still on the phone, hahaha! :banghead:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Funny you mention that, I mentioned it to a buddy of mine and he ordered it while we were still on the phone, hahaha! :banghead:



I officially just started to piece together a kit for myself starting with these...

i clicked on the website and they are actually $299 :what:

Had to order eace:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

LuEdaGreat said:


> I officially just started to piece together a kit for myself starting with these...
> 
> i clicked on the website and they are actually $299 :what:
> 
> Had to order eace:


I may order an extra set of front just in case at that price.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders everyone, the quantities on these are limited, so don't miss out on this pricing!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> I may order an extra set of front just in case at that price.


I don't see why not... So Jon, I'm guessing there isn't going to be any MKV blowout?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct, only the Mk4 versions will be on sale until the quantities on hand are sold out. Sorry I don't have better news...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

It's all good, I figured it was worth asking. :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

just placed my order, hopefully these will ship soon :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!

We are closed tomorrow and through the New Year weekend, but order will start shipping again on Monday. You should have an email with tracking information as soon as it is boxed up and on the way.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Damn if I had the cash I'd pick up a set to bag the gf's jetta


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Is this price still going on?


----------

